# Question About Multiple Devices Running?



## DieHard (Sep 9, 2016)

Ok, here goes...

I've noticed that the UBER Partner App drains my LG K10's battery pretty quickly (ex. If I turn on at 6PM by 11PM my battery life drops to 50% or lower while being plugged into a charger.)

I run Pandora in the background as well as have a Mounting Kit for my phone so it is attached to the lower left hand corner of my windshield on the driver side of the vehicle.

I have been thinking of picking up a Tablet with a Data Plan (I currently go through MetroPCS and have the Unlimited Data Plan on my Phone)

Is it beneficial to get a Tablet and use that for the Partner App and Pandora, and use my phone specifically for PAX calls and texts?

Are there any pros to this? Any cons?

I'm new to Ubering, and recently signed up for Lyft as well, so I'd like to have my basis covered to the best of my ability.

On a side note, if getting a tablet is beneficial, can anyone recommend a good mounting spot for it? If it helps, I have a 2011 Honda Civic.

Any advice, tips, or help will be greatly appreciated!

***EDIT***
If interior pictures are needed of my car I can supply those!









On the left side is where my phone goes, I'd like a spot for a Tablet, but now I am undecided if I want to do the Mobile Hotspot with MetroPCS and just use the Tablet like that, or get a Tablet with a Built-In Data Plan.
-Tony


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

You mentioned that you are a new driver.... My 2 cents. Give it some time before you sink money into this venture. You may find its not worth it. There is a reason why fUber churns through drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DieHard said:


> Ok, here goes...
> 
> I've noticed that the UBER Partner App drains my LG K10's battery pretty quickly (ex. If I turn on at 6PM by 11PM my battery life drops to 50% or lower while being plugged into a charger.)
> 
> ...


Uber spyware


----------



## DieHard (Sep 9, 2016)

I posted in the people section pointing out that I am fully aware of the lower pay, wear and tear, etc based on my former job which literally drove cars into the ground, so that's a moot thing for me, I'm aware of the obstacles that I face, looking for input about said topic, not your "2 Cents" about being disappointed in UBER, lol


----------



## Dgor (Sep 11, 2016)

those window mounts are horrible, I tried one when I started ..get yourself a magnetic mount and if you keep it close to your a/c vent it will help it stay cooler..I have mine slightly left of middle of my dash so that it's easier to keep an eye on the road..unless you are left handed


----------



## DieHard (Sep 9, 2016)

I will def. look into doing that Dgor!
Thanks!


----------



## Brenakie (Aug 7, 2016)

DieHard,

I use an Anker 2 port 2 amp charger for my iPhone and I'm always at 100% (running Uber, Waze & Pandora) also use a VANO mag vent mount for my phone (best thing I did)!

VANO Magnetic Car Mount, Ultimate Air Vent Car Phone Holder From Vano, Fits Any iPhone Cell Phone - Swivel Ball Head Allows 360 Rotation - RV Accessories
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00S5A66EG/?tag=ubne0c-20

Anker PowerDrive 2 (24W / 4.8A 2-Port USB Car Charger)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Anker-Power...Charger-for-/272123088417?hash=item3f5bccce21










_Uber On..._


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

That's what I run, I use a magnet mount that fits in the CD tray as I haven't owned a CD since 1999.

It works great and if your curious, this is how I have my phone set up:










The LG G3 allows for easy icon modification. The Uber number rotates between two different numbers, so when I get a pax I check which number he's calling from and so I know if I have to call or text, I know which icon to use.

The top icons send me directly to the text screen to the specific number, the lower icon will call the pax immediately. This helps so I don't have to run through contacts or history in order to make a call or initiate a text.


----------



## Dgor (Sep 11, 2016)

Also I personally prefer using the Samsung note phones due to the size of the screens so it's great doubling as a tablet too. Does anyone here have a problem with connecting mounts to an a/c vent because it seems like it would break the vent slats after awhile..I just use a magnetic that sticks to my dash..and I also found that if you use the bigger magnets(they usually supply 2 sizes with the mounts) they hold the heavier phones better and adhesive lasts longer..you can rotate them etc.


----------



## Brenakie (Aug 7, 2016)

Dgor said:


> Does anyone here have a problem with connecting mounts to an a/c vent because it seems like it would break the vent slats after awhile..I just use a magnetic that sticks to my dash..and I also found that if you use the bigger magnets(they usually supply 2 sizes with the mounts) they hold the heavier phones better and adhesive lasts longer..you can rotate them etc.


My mount is on the very bottom slat which helps secure it from moving any further down. Also another benefit mounting it on the vent is that my phone never overheats anymore w/ my A/C on. When I had a window mount the Florida sun would bake my phone.


----------



## Dgor (Sep 11, 2016)

Mine is slightly left from center and it hangs in front of the a/c so does not overheat...try being in Las Vegas  then we talk about heat!! Also I use a big phone that would eventually weaken the slats of a vent due to the weight. (Love the bigger screens for reading maps so I don't have to have my GPS sound very loud)


----------



## DieHard (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm lovin' the feedback and tips here!

My wife gave me a Samsung Galaxy Tab A and a Mounting Kit for the Windshield.

I'm def. looking into a more practical look compared to using the windshield since heat from the sun makes those suction cups break loose easily.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I just started with a second device. I use a magnet window mount for the new Samsung phone running the app and streaming music when necessary, a vent is just under it and angled up to keep the phone cool. I did purchase a second magnetic mount so I could use the mount I have with the new phone, but the new mount suction cup doesn't hold very well no matter where I put it. So it's in a cup holder in the console. I attach my iPhone on there. I have the iPhone linked to the car bluetooth so I can answer phone calls from pax on the wheel, and the Samsung connected to the car bluetooth for audio player.


----------



## DieHard (Sep 9, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> That's what I run, I use a magnet mount that fits in the CD tray as I haven't owned a CD since 1999.
> 
> It works great and if your curious, this is how I have my phone set up:
> 
> ...


I'm def. gonna look into getting the magnet clip that you have as well, my concern is that my dashboard where my CD Player is has a slight "tilted" look/feel do you think that would cause an issue with the CD Clip holding it in place?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DieHard said:


> I'm def. gonna look into getting the magnet clip that you have as well, my concern is that my dashboard where my CD Player is has a slight "tilted" look/feel do you think that would cause an issue with the CD Clip holding it in place?


No, the way the clips work is it spreads open like a vice then you have full pivot on the magnet itself. They have one that has two magnet heads that I wish I saw before I bought mine. It looks more compact and the two magnets could help secure a tablet better or can be used to hold two phones up for those running uber and lyft at once


----------



## DieHard (Sep 9, 2016)

Would ya happen to know the model of magnet mount you use? I'm intrigued


----------



## Dgor (Sep 11, 2016)

Window mounts will just annoy you ...best off with one that is slightly left of center of your dash ..it's easier to see the road whether you get an adhesive mount or vent..just stay away from the window mounts...can get one as cheap as $10-$15 at walmart or a nicer one for slightly more. Also you can just run both Uber and Lyft apps at same time on same phone..just turn off one when you get a ping for the other but the adhesive mounts are small enough to fit 2 side by side..if you use a bigger phone then use the bigger magnet or the adhesive gets warm and wears out way faster..the one I bought came with 2 sizes of magnets so you can choose which you like best..$15 at walmart


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DieHard said:


> Would ya happen to know the model of magnet mount you use? I'm intrigued


This is the one I bought.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YZO04CQ/?tag=ubne0c-20

This is the one I wish I bought
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017HWSDD4/?tag=ubne0c-20

They also sell these two version at Walmart if you aren't patient enough to order from Amazon. The sticky back one is $14 and the vent clip version is like $9.

That's what I use on the bottom where my phone is.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I608BJ8/?tag=ubne0c-20

You can also get a vent clip version
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QHUWRD0/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## More Cowbell (May 8, 2016)

Get a 2amp charger. And don't skrimp on the USB cable, drug store ones are worthless. I use anker for both, they're the highest rated, always have 100% charge. And an infinity magnet mount


----------



## DieHard (Sep 9, 2016)

More Cowbell said:


> Get a 2amp charger. And don't skrimp on the USB cable, drug store ones are worthless. I use anker for both, they're the highest rated, always have 100% charge. And an infinity magnet mount


My concern is I only have 1 Cigarette Lighter in my car, and my Bluetooth (Kinovo BTC450) uses that port and has 1 USB Port for phone charging, I was thinking of installing another Cigarette Port to plug my USB into that, and use the remaining one for my phone/tablet.

Does that make sense or no?


----------



## DieHard (Sep 9, 2016)

I also want to add that I appreciate everyone's feedback so far! Thank you!


----------



## More Cowbell (May 8, 2016)

DieHard said:


> My concern is I only have 1 Cigarette Lighter in my car, and my Bluetooth (Kinovo BTC450) uses that port and has 1 USB Port for phone charging, I was thinking of installing another Cigarette Port to plug my USB into that, and use the remaining one for my phone/tablet.
> 
> Does that make sense or no?


That USB port is most likely a 1 amp port. Worthless. And that's why your phones going dead.


----------



## DieHard (Sep 9, 2016)

More Cowbell said:


> That USB port is most likely a 1 amp port. Worthless. And that's why your phones going dead.


So would installing an additional Cigarette Lighter be the right thing to do, so that I could then get a better USB Charger for my phone/tablet and leave the Bluetooth one empty?


----------



## More Cowbell (May 8, 2016)

DieHard said:


> So would installing an additional Cigarette Lighter be the right thing to do, so that I could then get a better USB Charger for my phone/tablet and leave the Bluetooth one empty?


Yup.


----------



## Dgor (Sep 11, 2016)

get a cord that splits so you can charge multiple at same time


----------



## DieHard (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you to both of you


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

We use these in all our cars (and we use 2 phones each). 
https://www.kenu.com/products/airframe

We have Select only set up on one phone and Black only set up on the second phone. When we are ubering we are active on the Black driver account on the first phone, and watching the rider app on the second phone.


----------



## ustar (Feb 25, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> That's what I run, I use a magnet mount that fits in the CD tray as I haven't owned a CD since 1999.
> 
> It works great and if your curious, this is how I have my phone set up:
> 
> ...


steveK2016 What is the app that you use to display 00:00:00? Is that a timer?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ustar said:


> steveK2016 What is the app that you use to display 00:00:00? Is that a timer?


Yes its a countdown timer widget from the play store


----------



## ustar (Feb 25, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Yes its a countdown timer widget from the play store


Is it this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.timer.and.stopwatch&hl=en


----------



## DieHard (Sep 9, 2016)

You are absolutely awesome! I ordered the CD Clip Magnet (Should be here in 2 days) and used my Tablet as well as Cell last night after installing a new cigarette lighter, and both devices held 100% Charge all night long 

I have one weird issue though.. When using Waze Navigation on my Tablet, it seems to lag behind by almost a quarter of a mile, or show some weird indication that it can't acquire my GPS Signal, although my phone shows full service the entire time, any ideas?


----------



## More Cowbell (May 8, 2016)

DieHard said:


> When using Waze Navigation on my Tablet, it seems to lag behind by almost a quarter of a mile, or show some weird indication that it can't acquire my GPS


Nature of waze. Along with no indicator of left or right exits on the freeway, which my city has plenty of, and often bizarre routes through residential areas to shave off one tenth of a second is why I use Google Maps for Uber and waze for personal.


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

Dgor said:


> Also I personally prefer using the Samsung note phones due to the size of the screens so it's great doubling as a tablet too. Does anyone here have a problem with connecting mounts to an a/c vent because it seems like it would break the vent slats after awhile..I just use a magnetic that sticks to my dash..and I also found that if you use the bigger magnets(they usually supply 2 sizes with the mounts) they hold the heavier phones better and adhesive lasts longer..you can rotate them etc.


Just a tip. Put the magnets under the back cover of the phone so you don't need to stick it to your phone. Works great.


----------



## DieHard (Sep 9, 2016)

Awesome! Is there anyway at all possible to run the partner app on both phone/tablet simultaneously? I tried but it said only 1 device at a time...

Strangely enough, last night my tablet froze while completing a trip so I grabbed my phone and the remainder of the night incoming pings and navigation went to both devices... was it just a glitch?


----------



## Happy Hat (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks to all for the postings and questions in this thread. I have been driving for about two weeks now. Picked up a LGK10 at METRO PCS for about $45. to use as my second phone about 4 days into driving. I am driving for both ride share companies and found that trying to run both on one phone and Maps was too much for the battery on the original phone. I use a splitter at the charger, best idea ever, and a single phone vent mount. I just put the active (en-route to pick up a rider) phone in that mount and motor on. I like the idea of the magnetic mounts as it might be a little bit less fumbling around.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

DieHard said:


> I posted in the people section pointing out that I am fully aware of the lower pay, wear and tear, etc based on my former job which literally drove cars into the ground, so that's a moot thing for me, I'm aware of the obstacles that I face, looking for input about said topic, not your "2 Cents" about being disappointed in UBER, lol


I see no comment in the OP about your awareness of "lower pay, wear and tear, etc". Good thing this is all in good fun or one might think you are an ....


----------



## DieHard (Sep 9, 2016)

Happy Hat said:


> Thanks to all for the postings and questions in this thread. I have been driving for about two weeks now. Picked up a LGK10 at METRO PCS for about $45. to use as my second phone about 4 days into driving. I am driving for both ride share companies and found that trying to run both on one phone and Maps was too much for the battery on the original phone. I use a splitter at the charger, best idea ever, and a single phone vent mount. I just put the active (en-route to pick up a rider) phone in that mount and motor on. I like the idea of the magnetic mounts as it might be a little bit less fumbling around.


I opted into Metro's $60 Unlimited Plan with the 8 GB Hotspot since I use the Hotspot at home as well as while I am Ubering.
Last night my Tablet was doing navigation flawlessly until I went "offline" to get some food, when I went to get back online once again my Tablet was lagging behind with Navigation, although, I do suspect that I may be able to do a reboot on it when I go offline, then when returning to an online state *hopefully* the navigation will work correctly.


----------



## DieHard (Sep 9, 2016)

So here's a quick update with my Devices!










The magnet clips ROCK by the way!


----------



## uberdude73 (Aug 24, 2016)

I use the CD slot magnetic mount for my phone with the little metal plate sandwiched between the case and phone. No need to glue it to the back. Works great. Easy on, easy off (the mount).


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I was 45 miles from my home today when I pulled into a gas station to refuel. When I went to start the car again the battery was dead. Note that I did not know for sure it was the battery.... could have been the starter, the ignition, or a man from Mars.... I called AAA and 20 minutes later a truck pulled up. The service man tested my battery and said that it was fine, but discharged. After looking around a bit in my car he said that he believed that the 2 phone chargers that he saw in the cigarette lighters were to blame. Said that when they are plugged in, even without a phone being connected, they are still draining the car's battery.

Why did I never hear that before! Now when I am done for the day, those cell phone chargers are being removed immediately!


----------

